# World Archery Festival 2008 Coverage



## DougUndy (Feb 19, 2008)

*actual love coverage?*

Hey folks- is it possible that there might be some type of live coverage of todays shoot off in Vegas???
Thanks


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

**

:tongue:

Check over in the General Forums - RK's doin a great job!

I couldn't make it over this yr but it's great to know what's happening (and then of course watch the excellent video you guys have no doubt got for us!).


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for vid, really enjoyed that!


----------



## barry the arche (Sep 17, 2008)

great video...


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Anybody know where the 2007 video is?


----------



## hunt4 (Dec 13, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> Anybody know where the 2007 video is?


http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2007/
try this


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks.:wink:


----------



## Florida Fire (Oct 19, 2008)

*way kewl*

i'm a long time archer. however i never had any interest in paper shooting. that was the first shootoff i can remember ever seeing,,,and man was it a good one.

you see those dudes in the shootoffs in the rag magazines and then you see them gettin' down. they reminded me of the old trap shooters during shoot offs. like machines.

that dave cousins is wrapped pretty tight and very intense. it looks to me like he will be the guy to beat for alot of years. i feel a bit bad for jeff hopkins. i always liked him and it was sad to see him drop out. as i can remember back,,,,i remember him as an automatic in events like this and 3d if i am not mistaken. i would like to see him get a few more big titles. he is a good dude,,,archery needs more jeff hopkins' in it...

my hats off to all those who were in the shoot off. that was one excellent vid. thanks to whomever put it together. well done to say the least....:darkbeer:


----------



## Blueracer (Dec 1, 2008)

:shade:


----------



## michaelbazooka (Apr 30, 2009)

*cool*

cool


----------

